# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Хотите пообщаться с теми кто планировал су,  но  смог победить это желание?

## Волчица

Вообщем в кратции .  Это форум suicidu.net тут собрались люди ,которые когда писали тут и планировали уйти из жизни более того не только тут есть ещё пара сайтов где полная инфа о способах. Выход есть может слышали? хотя врятли его поисковик не выдаёт так как там слишком много полезной инфы о способоах. Суть не в этом. Мы прошли через желание уйти из жизни мы живы. Есть желание заходите пишете поговорим.

----------


## trypo

ты разослала личку всем участникам форума ?  :Smile:

----------


## Волчица

нет только 1 или 2 а что?

----------


## trypo

да я просто подумал сколько времени это займет , чтобы всем личку разослать  :Smile: 
потом дошло , что на гл. странице показывают кто онлайн -
а это уже дело несколька секунд.

----------


## Волчица

ага) но я не всем разсылала

----------


## Salamander

> ещё один победиш


 ХАХАХА! Что правда то правда

----------

